# I need an algae eater!



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

What would you put with the wet pets I have below? Something peaceful.;-)


Thank You!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that for the 125g? If so, bristlenose plecos and otos will work.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Is that for the 125g? If so, bristlenose plecos and otos will work.


Lupin, she's a "fakie"* and the tank is still very new so any otos should wait for a bit, until the system becomes more established. I doubt there is enough algae in this tank to sustain otos, for the moment anyway. A bristle would be perfect, and Marie could add otos later.

*one who has fake plants, no real plants :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh.:shock: Didn't know the tank was still new. Guess it's why I should also ask how long the tank has been up. Was assuming this was established for some time already.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Lupin, she's a "fakie"* and the tank is still very new so any otos should wait for a bit, until the system becomes more established. I doubt there is enough algae in this tank to sustain otos, for the moment anyway. A bristle would be perfect, and Marie could add otos later.
> 
> *one who has fake plants, no real plants :lol:


_ Rub it in, woman._ :lol:



Lupin said:


> Oh.:shock: Didn't know the tank was still new. Guess it's why I should also ask how long the tank has been up. Was assuming this was established for some time already.


Well the tank has been up for over three years. It just has new occupants now. And the light is much brighter and I am seeing algae on the glass...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> _ Rub it in, woman._ :lol:
> 
> Well the tank has been up for over three years. It just has new occupants now. And the light is much brighter and I am seeing algae on the glass...


I couldn't help it. Lupin left it wide open for me to do that, lol. 

It's my opinon (and only opinion, not fact) that otos do best in a planted tank. My otos are constantly grazing on the leaves in my tanks and I never see them on the tank's glass. I suppose if I had no plants they would be on the glass? Once a week, when I do water changes, I also clean the glass. Sometimes there's just no substitute for elbow grease. ;-)

For your tank I vote for a pleco. Clown, Rubberlip or Bristle would all be good choices for a pleco that would stay small.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> I couldn't help it. Lupin left it wide open for me to do that, lol.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> I couldn't help it. Lupin left it wide open for me to do that, lol.














:lol::lol:




aunt kymmie said:


> your tank I vote for a pleco. Clown, Rubberlip or Bristle would all be good choices for a pleco that would stay small.


Oh. Okay! How many do you think?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You ask how many. If otos, a group of 5-6 would work. Plants would be beneficial as Kym mentioned [they will clean algae off the glass, or any surface for that matter if they can get to it].

If BN pleco, as you have space, you could have more than 1. Males are territorial, but in a 125g there is space. You do need wood though, and it has to be real, not fake, as wood is a part of their essential diet. This holds for most pleco species. Also, they need a refuge spot, like being able to get under a chunk of wood or in a wood tunnel, and each pleco needs this sort of "home." And divide up the surface of the substrate with these chunks of wood so they can establish their individual territory around them.

Some pleco species can be quite a load on the tank, they produce a lot of waste. The larger ones mostly do this.

We have species profiles here, and the afore-mentioned fish are included. Second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page, and they are under the Catfish section.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I have bristlenoses, they are a very nice fish but another fish I have, which is great at eating algae, and gets along with bristles, is my a Royal Whiptail Catfish. He looks a little bit like a Farlowella, what I really wanted but can't find locally. My Whiptail is a very peaceful critter, I have seen him and the bristlenose side by side for lengthy periods of time. They don't seem to mind each other being in each other's space. I also keep otos in this same tank, this tank has zero algae, they all do their jobs very well. 
In a 125 you definitely have room for an assortment of algae eaters. As Byron states, you'll need driftwood. Even my otos like hanging out on the driftwood too. Otos and plecos also do just fine together.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Byron said:


> You ask how many. If otos, a group of 5-6 would work. Plants would be beneficial as Kym mentioned [they will clean algae off the glass, or any surface for that matter if they can get to it].
> 
> If BN pleco, as you have space, you could have more than 1. Males are territorial, but in a 125g there is space. You do need wood though, and it has to be real, not fake, as wood is a part of their essential diet. This holds for most pleco species. Also, they need a refuge spot, like being able to get under a chunk of wood or in a wood tunnel, and each pleco needs this sort of "home." And divide up the surface of the substrate with these chunks of wood so they can establish their individual territory around them.
> 
> ...


Thank You Byron! I appreciate it!



aunt kymmie said:


> I have bristlenoses, they are a very nice fish but another fish I have, which is great at eating algae, and gets along with bristles, is my a Royal Whiptail Catfish. He looks a little bit like a Farlowella, what I really wanted but can't find locally. My Whiptail is a very peaceful critter, I have seen him and the bristlenose side by side for lengthy periods of time. They don't seem to mind each other being in each other's space. I also keep otos in this same tank, this tank has zero algae, they all do their jobs very well.
> In a 125 you definitely have room for an assortment of algae eaters. As Byron states, you'll need driftwood. Even my otos like hanging out on the driftwood too. Otos and plecos also do just fine together.



You too I guess.:jk:

LOL! I am so teasing. It has been a really long sad day. Sometimes I really hate my job. Hey ~ I think my fish are getting bigger, Kym!

So I must have driftwood? We don't get along, driftwood and I. It turns my water all tea colored....:-(


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Guys ~ On my other site, they said that common plecos don't need driftwood. And you could use bogwood, or was it dogwood...lol! I forget. Instead of the driftwood. 

Thoughts?

Are the ones you mentioned Common?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Boil the driftwoods to minimize the tannins leached.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah. That never worked for me....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It will take years for driftwoods to leach tannins.lol


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

SweetPoison said:


> Hey Guys ~ On my other site, they said that common plecos don't need driftwood. And you could use bogwood, or was it dogwood...lol! I forget. Instead of the driftwood.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Are the ones you mentioned Common?


over time the tea colors will go away, but some fish like the chemicals that are in those colors.

Common plecos, depending on which ones are common where you are, either get 1 or 2 feet long and rip plants out of the ground and will redecorate, but they are very beautiful and nice to watch. A 1 or 2 foot plec in a 125 gallon tank shouldnt really be a problem though, it might actually be nice.

I would go with bristle nose plecos, they stay smaller, they are a little more sensitive but are worth it.

It really depends on what you like.

Dont get zebra plecos for algae, they are more carnivorous. ( i think)


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Really? I remember there were quite a few members on my discus site that put in their newly bought and boiled driftwood and posted about the tea color of their water. 

Didn't take years.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

SweetPoison said:


> Hey Guys ~ On my other site, they said that common plecos don't need driftwood. And you could use bogwood, or was it dogwood...lol! I forget. Instead of the driftwood.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Are the ones you mentioned Common?


As long as it is real wood, doesn't matter. Lupin was correct on the tannins aspect. Some wood is worse than other types for tannins. I use the dark almost black wood, some call it ironwood, some mangrove root...initially new there will be some tannin colouration but much, much less than wood like Mopani; and if you buy it soaked (like from a fish tank) it will have basically leeched out, the noticeable discolouration I mean, wood as Lupin said always leeches tannins underwater but after the initial bout you don't see discolouration.

On the pleco, no, we are not talking "common" pleco. Pleco (short for plecostomus) is the common term used for many species of suckermouth catfish. The common pleco gets large, 18 inches. Some species get much larger than that. Others much smaller. The Bristlenose pleco is usually smaller, under 4-5 inches. We have this one in our profiles, under Catfish. There are a couple other types too. Lots of info there.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

tah1795 said:


> over time the tea colors will go away, but some fish like the chemicals that are in those colors.
> 
> Common plecos, depending on which ones are common where you are, either get 1 or 2 feet long and rip plants out of the ground and will redecorate, but they are very beautiful and nice to watch. A 1 or 2 foot plec in a 125 gallon tank shouldnt really be a problem though, it might actually be nice.
> 
> ...


There is NO ripping out plants and redecorating in my tank. lol! Frontosas were the worst! So you are saying that don't really need driftwood?

Tell me ~ does the signs on the tanks of the plecos actually state "common" I am making a list of all of everyone's suggestions.

Would you QT these lil guys?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Byron said:


> As long as it is real wood, doesn't matter. Lupin was correct on the tannins aspect. Some wood is worse than other types for tannins. I use the dark almost black wood, some call it ironwood, some mangrove root...initially new there will be some tannin colouration but much, much less than wood like Mopani; and if you buy it soaked (like from a fish tank) it will have basically leeched out.
> 
> On the pleco, no, we are not talking "common" pleco. Pleco (short for plecostomus) is the common term used for many species of suckermouth catfish. The common pleco gets large, 18 inches. Some species get much larger than that. Others much smaller. The Bristlenose pleco is usually smaller, under 4-5 inches. We have this one in our profiles, under Catfish. There are a couple other types too. Lots of info there.


You are so informative, Byron! I love reading your posts. Okay. So ~ I really don't want a big pleco. I have seen that they are poop machines in my friend's tanks But they are nice!

Off to read more in the profiles!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> There is NO ripping out plants and redecorating in my tank. lol! Frontosas were the worst! So you are saying that don't really need driftwood?
> 
> Tell me ~ does the signs on the tanks of the plecos actually state "common" I am making a list of all of everyone's suggestions.
> 
> Would you QT these lil guys?


Regardless of the source, quarantine for a month. Treating sick fish in a planted tank is going to be a PITA if you don't take precautions.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Treating sick fish in a planted tank is going to be a PITA if you don't take precautions.


Don't worry, Lupin. It's not a planted tank, she's a FAKIE!! 

I have Malaysian driftwood in all my tanks and none of my tanks have tea colored water. When I first purchased the wood, I boiled it, and maybe for the first few weeks the water was a little tea colored but after a few water changes it was gone. In a tank as large as yours I think a few nice pieces of driftwood would look really nice. One can't have nothing but plastic plants, you know.

(Marie, I have no idea why I like to yank your chain, but I do. It's all in good fun, but I know you know this! :lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> Don't worry, Lupin. It's not a planted tank, she's a FAKIE!!
> 
> I have Malaysian driftwood in all my tanks and none of my tanks have tea colored water. When I first purchased the wood, I boiled it, and maybe for the first few weeks the water was a little tea colored but after a few water changes it was gone. In a tank as large as yours I think a few nice pieces of driftwood would look really nice. One can't have nothing but plastic plants, you know.
> 
> (Marie, I have no idea why I like to yank your chain, but I do. It's all in good fun, but I know you know this! :lol


 Aye mama...I have blonde moments from time to time.:rofl:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Aye mama...I have blonde moments from time to time.:rofl:


LOL, didn't you also do some funky highliting once??

Marie, on the other hand, I think doesn't have any blonde moments, other than to try to open a car door that has no handle! 

(Sheesh, Marie, did you have any idea your wanting some ideas for algae eaters would lead to all this?? lol)

I think you ought to go with at least a baby bristle, many LFS have them as cute little babies and they are so fun to watch grow. I've got two of the albino versions. The first one was so fun watching grow I had to get a second one!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> LOL, didn't you also do some funky highliting once??
> 
> Marie, on the other hand, I think doesn't have any blonde moments, other than to try to open a car door that has no handle!
> 
> ...


I haven't tried full blonde honestly and I'm afraid to try it and end up not looking right with it at all.:blink: I did try highlights once. Haha! But I prefer to keep my hair dark red.:mrgreen:

LMAO! I had no idea where this thread would be going but you're capable of doing this, Kym.:notworthy:

I forgot I no longer keep driftwoods in my goldfish tank as I didn't want to risk my goldfish grazing themselves on the woods but the 5-year old BN pleco is fine without it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> I haven't tried full blonde honestly and I'm afraid to try it and end up not looking right with it at all.:blink: I did try highlights once. Haha! But I prefer to keep my hair dark red.:mrgreen:
> 
> LMAO! I had no idea where this thread would be going but you're capable of doing this, Kym.:notworthy:
> 
> I forgot I no longer keep driftwoods in my goldfish tank as I didn't want to risk my goldfish grazing themselves on the woods but the 5-year old BN pleco is fine without it.


Dark red? One can't make a statement like this without posting pics!! 

Marie, where the heck are you? We need your input, you're just as capable as me, as far as a thread going west when it started out east! :lol:
I found some great pieces of Malaysian driftwood on craigslist, you can do the same.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> Dark red? One can't make a statement like this without posting pics!!
> 
> Marie, where the heck are you? We need your input, your just as capable as me, as far as a thread going west when it started out east! :lol:


I started dark red last December. Had a recent hair cut so the red streaks cannot be seen much anymore.:-? I'll have to get a new dye and post new pics.:mrgreen:

mg: If someone thinks we're offtopic already, you ladies are to be blamed for this.:bluelaugh:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin said:


> mg: If someone thinks we're offtopic already, you ladies are to be blamed for this.:bluelaugh:


 Not Me!!

It is all Kym's fault! 

Yes, Kym ~ I know you are just teasing! I love this place! Thanks everyone for all the wonderful advice and fun!

I always QT. But I always try to look for a way out too!!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Guys ~

I was thinking when I do go and get new wet pets, to get my one or two black Angels, some of those Plecos, and a few other wet pets.

The idea is to get lots more so I can set up the 20 gal for ALL of them at one time. I don't want to set up that tank for one pleco! So they will all be in QT together.....

What do you think?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> Hey Guys ~
> 
> I was thinking when I do go and get new wet pets, to get my one or two black Angels, some of those Plecos, and a few other wet pets.
> 
> ...


Hum...I'd say depends on the size of the angels. Two good size angels, and pleco and a few other wet pets sounds like it's going to be really crowded in that 20. Overcrowding causes for some considerable stress on many fish. Then again, they are coming from the LFS where they were already, most likely, in crowded conditions. Also, If you get just two angels you are running into most likely having problems with serious bickering, when they are in the big 125 tank and start maturing. The smart thing is to start off with a shoal, in a tank your size you could do at least five. Angels are much like discus, as far as only keeping two. Never good as it's not spreading out the cichlid aggression. One will always end up picking on the other, the bully stressing the heck out of the other one. If you end up with a mated pair of angels, that pair will attack the other angels, at that point you'd return the others and keep the pair. It's what I would do, if I was planning on keeping Angels. 

Also, if it were me (and we know it's not) I wouldn't hesitate to QT five angels (quarter size) along with a baby pleco in a 20gl. 

Hope work is going better for you today. Repeat after me: "I love my job, I love me job" :-D


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have a moderately 'fresh' tank, I'd go with nerite snails.

What kind of algae are you having trouble with? Different species eat different algae.

Also, Im pretty sure your rasboras are harlequins.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Hum...I'd say depends on the size of the angels. Two good size angels, and pleco and a few other wet pets sounds like it's going to be really crowded in that 20. Overcrowding causes for some considerable stress on many fish. Then again, they are coming from the LFS where they were already, most likely, in crowded conditions. Also, If you get just two angels you are running into most likely having problems with serious bickering, when they are in the big 125 tank and start maturing. The smart thing is to start off with a shoal, in a tank your size you could do at least five. Angels are much like discus, as far as only keeping two. Never good as it's not spreading out the cichlid aggression. One will always end up picking on the other, the bully stressing the heck out of the other one. If you end up with a mated pair of angels, that pair will attack the other angels, at that point you'd return the others and keep the pair. It's what I would do, if I was planning on keeping Angels.
> 
> Also, if it were me (and we know it's not) I wouldn't hesitate to QT five angels (quarter size) along with a baby pleco in a 20gl.
> 
> Hope work is going better for you today. Repeat after me: "I love my job, I love me job" :-D



Hmm...I was only orig only going to get one baby black angel.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

redchigh said:


> If you have a moderately 'fresh' tank, I'd go with nerite snails.
> 
> What kind of algae are you having trouble with? Different species eat different algae.
> 
> *Also, Im pretty sure your rasboras are harlequins*.


Yes! That's it! Thanks!

I don't really have that much algae at all. Just a speck or two.:roll: lol!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> Hmm...I was only orig only going to get one baby black angel.


That's what I thought but I saw that yesterday you said "one or two" black angels.
With your size tank I think you need more than just one centerpiece fish anyway! :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

SweetPoison said:


> Hmm...I was only orig only going to get one baby black angel.


I would caution against this. As it notes in our profile, angels are shoaling fish that live in groups, and have an interactive relationship (hierarchy) within the group. Given their size, a group of 5 (minimum) needs a 4-foot tank like a 55g minimum. While some may say they have one angel fine, the fact is the fish wants a group, and alone can be stressed which causes weakening of the immune system, further health problems, and possible aggression on tankmates--all of which can be mainly avoided by having a group.

If you want a lone fish, the Bolivian Ram is a possibility [check our profile to see why]. Or the Honey Gourami will work in a trio [again check the profile].

Click on the shaded fish name to see that species profile, or use the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page to go to the profiles section.

Byron.


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bolivian rams are great fish, I had one I bought from Wal-Mart when I was just a new fish keeper, never could figure out what it was, then I was told by my friend I had a very nice ram...

They are fun to watch they have a kinda mechanical movement. 

I also LOVE gouramis.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Byron said:


> I would caution against this. As it notes in our profile, angels are shoaling fish that live in groups, and have an interactive relationship (hierarchy) within the group. Given their size, a group of 5 (minimum) needs a 4-foot tank like a 55g minimum. While some may say they have one angel fine, the fact is the fish wants a group, and alone can be stressed which causes weakening of the immune system, further health problems, and possible aggression on tankmates--all of which can be mainly avoided by having a group.
> 
> If you want a lone fish, the Bolivian Ram is a possibility [check our profile to see why]. Or the Honey Gourami will work in a trio [again check the profile].
> 
> ...



I actually had one discus and one angel fish for almost two years. Alone. They did great! Then I got lots more Discus but my Angel, Ms. Pringles, did great alone with the Discus 


I also had Rams. Wanna see?

My Rams even had eggs! I had them well over two years, which is pretty long for them. I was crushed as they all died one by one of old age, I was told I have never seen more beautiful Rams ever then the ones I had ~ They loved their little glass jar in the tank ~ they would roll end all around!

They are $24.99 here. For ONE. I don't think so. :shock: I never paid for mine as I got 15 from my friend on Simply ~ who also gave me Discus.


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

You can get rams pretty cheap from Aquabid.
Blue rams are beautiful!

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

That is a good price ~ I guess. LOL! Better than my lfs that's for sure. They are nice too! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy cow! How many rams did you have in that tank?? Beautiful fish!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Kym, it's really possible to keep a group of them. I had almost 12 once.:lol:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I had 12 in a 55 for over two years. I loved them. Never lost one either. Until they started to be bottom dwellers and not moving. SD taught me all I know about fish keeping and our Ram expert there told me they were old and dying. 

It was awful.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, they're really short-lived.:sad:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Yeah, they're really short-lived.:sad:


Two years? That is short lived! My Bolivian Rams are two years old. I'm sure they have a longer life span, yes??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They do.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Both species of Mikrogeophagus will live about 4 years, provided they are in what they consider a suitable environment (including water parameters).

Byron.

[This is mentioned in our profiles...]


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron said:


> Both species of Mikrogeophagus will live about 4 years, provided they are in what they consider a suitable environment (including water parameters).
> 
> Byron.
> 
> [This is mentioned in our profiles...]


Why do I always forget to go look there?? A big :smash: on the head to me!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> Why do I always forget to go look there?? A big :smash: on the head to me!!


Do you want me to slap you every time you have blonde moments? lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Do you want me to slap you every time you have blonde moments? lol


No, as you'd be slapping me all day long, every day. For a brunette I sure have more than my share of very blonde moments.
My favorite is going all agro, looking for my glasses when they'd been sitting up on my head, the entire time.


----------



## tah1795 (Jan 30, 2011)

This thread is so entertaining....


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

tah1795 said:


> This thread is so entertaining....


I agree. As I had no reason to read it, and had nothing to contribute info wise, but I still read it all the way through laughing as I went. :lol:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> No, as you'd be slapping me all day long, every day. For a brunette I sure have more than my share of very blonde moments.



You could always make a video of your fish biting you. Then we could slap you all day long.:lol: That's not a blonde moment though. 

Hell ~ I am not sure what you call that one.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> You could always make a video of your fish biting you. Then we could slap you all day long.:lol: That's not a blonde moment though.
> 
> Hell ~ I am not sure what you call that one.


LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## DDiscus (Feb 10, 2011)

I know that siamese algae eaters are a good choice as they arwe know to even eat green hair algae, which many algae eaters do not touch. Just need to be aware when you purchase because many chinese algae and flying foxes look almost identical but are not siamese, or even eat algae. 
I too like ottos but in such a large tank you would need a fair amount, IMO like 1-2 per ten gallons. I have two siamese and they non-stop cleaning machines... + grow rather quickly.

Also, I keep them with Discus, so yes they are peaceful fish, and no I have not seen them sucking on the mucus that is on a discus fish body. They do not jolt around the tank but rather move gracefully from one spot to the next.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

DDiscus said:


> I know that siamese algae eaters are a good choice as they arwe know to even eat green hair algae, which many algae eaters do not touch. Just need to be aware when you purchase because many chinese algae and flying foxes look almost identical but are not siamese, or even eat algae.
> I too like ottos but in such a large tank you would need a fair amount, IMO like 1-2 per ten gallons. I have two siamese and they non-stop cleaning machines... + grow rather quickly.
> 
> Also, I keep them with Discus, so yes they are peaceful fish, and no I have not seen them sucking on the mucus that is on a discus fish body. They do not jolt around the tank but rather move gracefully from one spot to the next.



You can find more info identifying the Siamese algae eaters here. There are more than one species that exist in the trade. I dunno if some images are still working. Been two years since we posted it. 
Calling All Siamese Algae Eater Owners! - Aquaria Central

Funnily enough, I can definitely agree that SAEs are not a problem with discus. I've done this combo before. Took the risk testing some compatibilities but I weighed the pros and cons between species to consider how safe the combo would be.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

DDiscus said:


> Also, I keep them with Discus, so yes they are peaceful fish, *and no I have not seen them* *sucking on the mucus that is on a discus fish body.* They do not jolt around the tank but rather move gracefully from one spot to the next.


Too funny! That was exactly what I was thinking too! I have known lot of people that kept them with Discus and never sucked off their slime coat. I think I read once that if they were to do that ~ they are not being fed enough ~ I don't know tho.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DDiscus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure np, I think they look pretty cool too. Growing at a good rate.


----------

